# Web site issues?



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

Getting an error....

_*Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers error '80040e57' *_


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Seems to be ok for me? Where abouts were you getting it? A particular page?


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

works fine from here too


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

I get the front page that shows borders, cart, contents links, main logo but in the main centre part i get the message



> Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers error '80040e57'
> 
> [Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][SQL Server]String or binary data would be truncated.
> 
> /login/integrallib.asp, line 294


If I click on any links I get a blank error page Internal Error 500.

I have tried restarting my PC, resetting all cookies and deleting all temp cache files.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Aaaaarrrrrrrgggghhhhhhhhhhhh

I dont know what to suggest... I have checked from here and it seems fine.... I will forward your message to the techie and find out what he thinks. 

If its something specific, feel free to email me and we could do it via paypal. 

Johnny


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

It was working when I first checked at 9am, then I phoned you to get a couple of Megs Spray Bottles added to an order I made at the weekend and immediately after the call the site went pear shaped for me.


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

Working now! Did a spyware scan to get rid of a load of junk. Don't know if that was the problem or not.

I can now see that my order has been dispatched and will probably be delivered tomorrow. Now I just gotta think of an excuse to tell the wife for another box load of stuff arriving!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

nifreaky said:


> Working now! Did a spyware scan to get rid of a load of junk. Don't know if that was the problem or not.
> 
> I can now see that my order has been dispatched and will probably be delivered tomorrow. Now I just gotta think of an excuse to tell the wife for another box load of stuff arriving!


Free samples, works every time


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

Done that before with my Blackfire Wet Diamond. Don't think I could get away with it on 2 gallons of Megs, 6 spray bottles, 4 mf work towels.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

nifreaky said:


> Done that before with my Blackfire Wet Diamond. Don't think I could get away with it on 2 gallons of Megs, 6 spray bottles, 4 mf work towels.


em... try the i got it Really Really cheap as they dont make it anymore

Works for me :lol:


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

Lol. I have been worrying about this all day! It arrived by courier just as the missus was starting to make the dinner! I saw the van arrive and quickly grabbed the newly washed and dried pile of mf's off the radiator and told her i was putting them out into the shed. The delivery guy saw me and walked down the driveway to the shed carrying the box. 

Straight into shed...signed for...driver drove off....I went inside..."What's for tea, love?"...job done!! OMG I am getting good at this!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

nifreaky said:


> Lol. I have been worrying about this all day! It arrived by courier just as the missus was starting to make the dinner! I saw the van arrive and quickly grabbed the newly washed and dried pile of mf's off the radiator and told her i was putting them out into the shed. The delivery guy saw me and walked down the driveway to the shed carrying the box.
> 
> Straight into shed...signed for...driver drove off....I went inside..."What's for tea, love?"...job done!! OMG I am getting good at this!


Love it, only downside though: Shes a woman, they seem to know everything:lol:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

:lol:

She'll take one look at you and be able to name the contents of the box


----------



## scobe (Feb 3, 2006)

:lol: 
& there was me thinking I was the only one!:thumb:


----------



## brightpinkstar (Jul 5, 2006)

Alex L said:


> Love it, only downside though: Shes a woman, they seem to know everything:lol:


Yep we do!!  :lol: :lol:

Mine always see's my deliveries!!  :lol:


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Site down tonight:wall: .. Need to order some bits too...


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Trix said:


> Site down tonight:wall: .. Need to order some bits too...


Looking at it now? It seems to be fine?

Did check earlier as well, I know that server will reboot at quiet times  Maybe it was just that.....

Anyway, order away :thumb:


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

One needs to see your wears before one can order... I'll check back in the am..

Otherwise I'll call Monday..:wave:


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Still having trouble.. getting ...

Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers error '80040e57'

[Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][SQL Server]String or binary data would be truncated.

/login/integrallib.asp, line 294

Any ideas?????


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Try clearing all of your cookies (you may have a corrupt one) as I have just checked and its fine....


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks Johny.. worked treat.. Am currently shopping:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Fantastic 

Cheers


----------



## brightpinkstar (Jul 5, 2006)

Johnny Im getting errors on firefox 1.5.07 but it worked fine on the old firefox and works on ie. Your techies might want to have a look at it as it appears the site isnt compatible with the new firefox.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

brightpinkstar said:


> Johnny Im getting errors on firefox 1.5.07 but it worked fine on the old firefox and works on ie. Your techies might want to have a look at it as it appears the site isnt compatible with the new firefox.


Seems to work fine with Firefox 2.0 ?


----------



## brightpinkstar (Jul 5, 2006)

Thats odd I only updated firefox last week, thats when the site started acting up for me.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

site works fine for me i'm about to order some shampoo's, wheel brightners, last touch apc in gallons


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Grizzle said:


> site works fine for me i'm about to order some shampoo's, wheel brightners, last touch apc in gallons


Thanks Grizzmeister


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Thanks Grizzmeister


no worry's man actually i'll order tomoz as i might need someother things... that zymol wheel brush for one :lol: finally gettin round to get one


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

Web site not working for me too, showing
Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers error '80040e57'

[Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][SQL Server]String or binary data would be truncated.

/login/integrallib.asp, line 294

How do i clear the cookies


----------

